# Fathers Day



## Seeker (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy Fathers day to all the Fathers out there!!!!!

Me and my Daddy....


----------



## Trade (Jun 15, 2019)

Me and my old man. Or I guess I should say my old man and I.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 15, 2019)

It’s not Father’s Day till September in Australia all the best to fathers everywhere 

How tall was your father trade he looks very tall ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads and Granddads!  Lovingly remembering all of our Fathers who have passed on. :sentimental:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2019)

I’m proud  to be the father of three great kids.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2019)

To all the Fathers  ...


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2019)

calls for an old poster of mine







..and, thanks, Dad

for being a good Dad


----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> It’s not Father’s Day till September in Australia all the best to fathers everywhere
> 
> How tall was your father trade he looks very tall ?



He claimed to be 6-3. But I found an old driver's license of his that says 6-2. Knowing my old man's propensity for stretching the truth I lean more towards the 6-2 figure.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads here.

I loved seeing all these photos!!


----------

